# need a new wifi card for laptop



## Batman88 (Jan 15, 2014)

so my acer 4830tg-6450 laptop's internal wifi card has been acting up. it seems to have connectivity issues. my usb one works, but speeds are much slower so I am looking for a replacement wifi card. I have no idea how to go about picking a new wifi card for laptops and what would fit. I googled around and am still clueless haha. any help would be great!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.sparepartswarehouse.com/Acer,Laptop,Part,KITPH01001.aspx

Google "KI.TPH01.001"


----------



## ktr (Jan 15, 2014)

You can use any Intel 2x2 mini-pci card.

The 7260HMW is currently the latest wireless card from Intel.: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106190


----------



## RCoon (Jan 15, 2014)

ktr said:


> You can still any Intel 2x2 mini-pci card.
> 
> The 7260HMW is currently the latest wireless card from Intel.: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106190



NO GOD NO. DONT TOUCH THE INTEL 7260!!! Haven't you read the entire intel wireles forum? The drivers for the 7260 dual band card for Windows 7 and 8 are horribly horribly broken.
Buy anything but the 7260.

How do I know this? We just bought 6 goddamn laptops with the cursed wireless cards in, they drop off of ANY network we try, and we've read hundreds of angry intel threads about it.


----------



## Batman88 (Jan 16, 2014)

oh dang that intel 7260 sounds like bad news!

the KI.TPH01.001" is too expensive for me and I am actually trying to get a wifi card that is better than the stock one and preferably not an intel one


does anyone know if this one will fit?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008U5W3WK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2014)

Yep, as long as its compatible with your OS

How about the 6235 ? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=905679&Q=&O=&is=REG&A=details


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2014)

be careful about ugprading the wifi, some laptop BIOS lock down the system to only work with what they shipped with. you also need to make sure you ahve the right aerials too (EG, if you had a card with one wifi aerial and one bluetooth aerial, going to a card with 3x wifi sockets and no BT wouldnt exactly work right)


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 16, 2014)

Batman88 said:


> so my acer 4830tg-6450 laptop's internal wifi card has been acting up. it seems to have connectivity issues. my usb one works, but speeds are much slower so I am looking for a replacement wifi card. I have no idea how to go about picking a new wifi card for laptops and what would fit. I googled around and am still clueless haha. any help would be great!


umm why card? not usb? and you can buy it locally


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 16, 2014)

RCoon said:


> NO GOD NO. DONT TOUCH THE INTEL 7260!!! Haven't you read the entire intel wireles forum? The drivers for the 7260 dual band card for Windows 7 and 8 are horribly horribly broken.
> Buy anything but the 7260.



Really? my laptop as been a gem with this wifi card in it. Never had a more stable connection on it


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2014)

Bo$$ said:


> Really? my laptop as been a gem with this wifi card in it. Never had a more stable connection on it


 
That's surprising, Intel have been on support with a load of people and are in the process of getting customers to test beta drivers for them to solve the issues. This has been going on for almost a year! They recently asked for more testers who were developer savvy to email in to join the testing.

Which drivers are you using? So far we've tried everything from 15.8.0 onwards, except the select few Windows 8 only drivers. Need one that works for Windows 7, if you could tell me which driver you have, I might have better luck.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2014)

yeah i've seen some of the threads for intel driver support - dozens of people bashing intel and hating on wifi N 150/300 adaptors for only working at 54Mb, because they wanted to run WEP security on their routers (or TKIP instead of AES)

the intel forums are not a place of high technical knowledge. i cant speak for the card in question, but its rare for intel to have a faulty network adaptor.


----------



## RCoon (Jan 16, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i cant speak for the card in question, but its rare for intel to have a faulty network adaptor



Most forums are like that, but I have 6 laptops which won't connect to any wireless router, on any band, on any channel, for more than 5 minutes. There just so happens to be about 10 threads on the matter, and a beta driver in testing because of the aforementioned issues. I know dumb people are dumb on forums, but this genuinely looks to be a problem.


----------

